# Went to look at a potential new car today....



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Just in the process of seeing what deal I can get...no Sat Nav or Xenon's tho' 

Off to see a black one tomorrow...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

White looks tasty. Is that at an independent garage?


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Yeah, it is...


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

So you might get a better deal than the usual OPC shafting!

How serious are you about getting one?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Also, looking at the facelift review in Autocar today, they reckon the current PDK is only good for 325lb ft and that it'll be another year before it goes into the turbo and presumably the next-gen GT2.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Wondermikie said:


> So you might get a better deal than the usual OPC shafting!
> 
> How serious are you about getting one?


I understand there may be a deal to be done, but unfortunately it looks like it will be down to the finance deal I can get.

I've now received a figure from the local OPC for my current car which wasn't brilliant but to be fair but I wasn't expecting it to be The OPC says there maybe a little bit of movement to be had. Well lets put it this way, if they want me to buy their GT3 which I hasten to add is the same year as the one I saw today but Â£3k cheaper then they'll have to move a chunk. The one at the dealer has Xenons but it has the comfort pack where the other has the club sport pack (preferred).

Deadly serious about getting one, but like anything else it depends on the deal. I'm quite happy to wait a couple of months if needs be.

I have a letter of intent in with my local OPC for the new face lifted GT3, but not sure when the car will be available, possibly mid 2009. I'll just have to wait and see, so I'm not too sure at the moment. It depends again on finances.



Wondermikie said:


> Also, looking at the facelift review in Autocar today, they reckon the current PDK is only good for 325lb ft and that it'll be another year before it goes into the turbo and presumably the next-gen GT2.


The jury is out on PDK for me at the moment. On the current face lifted 997.2 it would appear to be a replacement for the Tiptronic box so again I'll have to wait and see. If it's the same system that gets released for the GT3, then I'll stick will manual I think....  Who knows.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

ResB, I'd really do some hard arse haggling with the dealer. With the way markets in general are, they need to move the car and I'm sure will cut you a deal.

BTW, have you test driven the turbo ?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ResB said:


> The jury is out on PDK for me at the moment. On the current face lifted 997.2 it would appear to be a replacement for the Tiptronic box so again I'll have to wait and see. If it's the same system that gets released for the GT3, then I'll stick will manual I think....  Who knows.


I thought they might not fit it to the GT3, but put it on the turbo and GT2. Maybe they'll get a more track biased version for the GT3 and RS, who knows.

It does look a fine car in white though, I hope you manage to do a deal on it 8)


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

ResB said:


> I understand there may be a deal to be done, but unfortunately it looks like it will be down to the finance deal I can get.


Give Gareth (the chap who does all my finance) a ring at his company Bespoke-Auto, he specialises in Porsche finance/deals and is very active on the Porsche forums

01276 855171 or 07887 950400

Tell him I sent you.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I was out driving with the roof down on Monday evening through the back streets of Cardiff, feeling very smug in the TT.

Then a guy in a brand new black and orange GT3 RS came and really p*ssed on my chips. the damn thing looked and sounded gorgeous


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> ...sounded gorgeous


Was filling up at Shell today and at the next pump a 997 C2S pulled up, and sounded great 8)


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Mayur said:


> ResB, I'd really do some hard arse haggling with the dealer. With the way markets in general are, they need to move the car and I'm sure will cut you a deal.
> 
> BTW, have you test driven the turbo ?


Absolutely. They'll be no signing a cheque today I can tell you.  I haven't driven the Turbo to be honest. It's probably a better car for me as a daily driver, but I'm not ashamed to say I can't really afford one.  Having said this although it's rapid it doesn't really sound that good and probably drives a little tame like the C4S does but with more power of course.



Wondermikie said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > The jury is out on PDK for me at the moment. On the current face lifted 997.2 it would appear to be a replacement for the Tiptronic box so again I'll have to wait and see. If it's the same system that gets released for the GT3, then I'll stick will manual I think....  Who knows.
> ...


Chris Harris (Ex Autocar) seems to think if the PDK does transfer onto the GT3 it will be something a little more track focussed as opposed to pretty.

White certainly is my preferred colour. 



kmpowell said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > I understand there may be a deal to be done, but unfortunately it looks like it will be down to the finance deal I can get.
> ...


Thanks fella. I'll give him a go and see what sort of figures we're talking at the moment once I have a better idea of any potential deal.  Cheers Kev.



head_ed said:


> I was out driving with the roof down on Monday evening through the back streets of Cardiff, feeling very smug in the TT.
> 
> Then a guy in a brand new black and orange GT3 RS came and really p*ssed on my chips. the damn thing looked and sounded gorgeous


The OPC I'm just going to visit now told me yesterday they just received an orange one in. Â£100k tho'


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

It has to be the white one Rich!! Looks excellent  Although I wouldn't be complaining about a black one

Best of luck getting a good finance deal sorted out - the extra cash will definitely be worth it 8)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Floats my boat. White looks good. With a spare set of winter wheels and tyres, it's all the the road performance you'll need, plus sublime at the track.

Porsche GB sales down 20%. Deals to be had. Combined with right finance...

It's usually about cost to change...and a view on the future.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

Right, got some figures to go over (unfortunately, they're not female). The Black one is a no go I'm afraid, albeit the OPC still might be able to come up with something, but I'm not counting on it. It has the comfort pack and after driving it for an hour today, although it's mint, it not quite what I'm after. I can't understand having a comfort pack and no Sat Nav. I know it's a GT3 but if your going for a comfort pack and you intend using it as a daily driver, you night as well get the Sat Nav option also.

The OPC said my car would need Â£3k spending on it to bring it up to Porsche Used standard. This Â£3k was supposed to cover new front discs. Fine that Â£300 fitted as I've already looked into this. They want to change the tyres as mine are looking worse for wear. , so a grand there and to paint the front valance. I thought about Â£1600 to Â£1800 not Â£3k. lol 

They didn't like it when I laughed at them. Anyway, I went away saying there's no deal to be done, but they came back and said....well what do we need to do....now that's more like it so the deals not dead. To be honest I don't want this one. 

Next job, see what PX I can get from the independent...  and then start the finance trail...  Which should be fun.


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

ResB said:


> The OPC said my car would need Â£3k spending on it to bring it up to Porsche Used standard.


You'll find that's the standard OPC approach - they'll all quote a figure of Â£3K to prep for re-sale. It's their way of justifying the rather large used car mark-up they charge!

Simon.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

tdk said:


> ResB said:
> 
> 
> > The OPC said my car would need Â£3k spending on it to bring it up to Porsche Used standard.
> ...


That's true for sure. They wanted to give me Â£3k less than a 2004 C2S they had in for sale. What I did notice is that they didn't have many second hand C2S's for sale, just the one that I noticed. In fact the showroom was full and I mean full of Cayman's.

The OPC's have a policy. And that policy is they need to make a minimum of Â£10k. However, it looks like they are trying to make about Â£14k out of mine. Nice if you can get it.

My hearts in the White example at the moment.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Just nail them for Â£3K on the new one :idea:


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

garyc said:


> Just nail them for Â£3K on the new one :idea:


Absolutely.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

ResB said:


> ...My hearts in the White example at the moment.


Mmm I can see why, that is a tasty example.

And the GT3 is a very fast car, it'll be simply awesome 8)


----------

